# Help me choose!!! #2



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

#11


#12


#13


#14


#15


#16


#17


#18


#19


#20


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Well what colour is your room going to be?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

#21


#22
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2984199&id=583829129

#23


#24


#25


#26


#27


#28


#29


#30


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

#31


#32


#33


#34


#35


#36










I think that is all. Lol.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Cheyennes mom said:


> Well what colour is your room going to be?


 
A light brown. The floors are stained concret that is a goldish brown. If I get the bedset I want (realy expensive!!) or one like it, it will be chocolate, turquoise, and red. I will have a cow hair rug and rustic accents.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh okay well I couldn't pick one so I picked a lot! haha well I like numbers 1, 3, 6, 8, 11, 14, 16, 20, 22, 25, 31, 33, and 34. haha I'm not much help but those are the ones that I like.


----------



## Dressagelover2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Those are really pretty pictures, I like #1, 3, 10, 11, 14 and 20 I'm not much help either, but all of the pictures are really nice


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay, groupings I like - 13,29,31 maybe 20..... 1,3...... 9, 17, 22


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

22,25 =)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Honestly I like pretty much all of them. How many are you looking to get done?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ohmy gosh there all beautiful!! Well i picked lots,i picked ones i would like to seeon my wall,it was hard because we all have different taste. 
I like#1,3,7,17,20,21,22,24,28,29,31,34,36 

p.s you have talent!! Oh and my dog looks like the first dog in your pics, the one sitting!


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

#20 and #31 are amazing. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thank yall very much for the compliments. 

I'm looking at having 5 or 6 done. 

JofD - What breed of dog do you have??


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Lab X (not sure what with..) ill have to dig up a photo =)


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

My dog is a Black Mouth Cur. She is the best, smartest dog I have ever owned. She's spoiled rotten by me. Lol. My dad loves her too. Her name is **** Dog (DD) and it was given to her by my mother. I'm not kidding when I say this dog chose me. She was supossed to be a friends dog. But she would cry when she was not in my lap or with me as a pup. I took her home one day, my mom said "that better not be your **** dog!" And the legend began. LOL. 

Anywho, info on BMC's
Home Page


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

She might be crossed with that!! They thought masstiff by her colouring but who trusts pet shops? She to is the smartest, most loyal and friendly dog! The whole family love her!! she loves water & is so tough to... She almost died this year from eating poison, someone put it in a dead sheep carcass that foxes bought over to the house :'( But she pulled through and is the only dog that this vets have had survive from bait (10/80!) 

This is Evie (do you think she may have that breed in her?)


----------



## Utnapishtom (Jul 22, 2010)

14, 22, 23, 31, 32, 36.

Those are very nice pictures!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

1 3 9 20 21 28
very hard to choose haha


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Jof D - She may very well be! She has the black mouth, the smaller body, the eyeliner, and the ears. My dog is also extremely loyal. She's a bit shy with new people but she's very friendly. She is the smartest dog we know. I decided to teach her tricks and it took her a total of 10 mins before she had down speak, sit and shake. Now she knows alot more.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

7 and 22 are my favs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I think def #1!!!!!!!!!! It is soooo pretty I would love to hang that picture in my room! And #2 isn't too bad either.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

These aare all beautiful, you're a talented photographer. 

if you want about 5 or 6, I can only say that my choices would be:

1, 9, 14, 20, 21, 25 

That's fairly horse-minded though, some of the scenery ones are beautiful too!

Let us know which ones you pick!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I know #36 will be in there as she is my heart horse. 

I'm pretty sure 31 and 21 will also be in there. 

I would like 3 more. So vote for your favorite 3!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

1, 11, and 22 are my top 3!


----------



## qha4 (Jun 9, 2010)

2,27,34


----------

